
Ask HN: Should big companies be commercializing open source? - hguhghuff
Big companies aren’t just using open source software, they’re turning it into revenue generating services.<p>The authors of the OSS aren’t making money but Google, Amazon and Microsoft are.<p>What do you think about this?
======
Artemix
I think so, following this logic:

You have a FOSS tool that's awesome to work with. By yourself, you can take
the time to set it up and learn how to maintain and use it. It's actually the
case most of the time.

If this tool is interesting/useful enough to attract companies, they don't
always have or want to have a service/person to set up, configure, maintain
and debug this tool.

In that sense, companies making the FOSS tool can sell active support,
maintenance and hosting, and I think it's perfectly fair here.

~~~
settings11
Companies like Red Hat are doing it in very good way... They leave lot for the
community that develops these software.

But Microsoft is obviously a cancer (It did not give anything really to FOSS
ecosystem, just took from that), and Google is a double edged sword.

Google uses open source components which is highly advantageous for technical
end users (Eg: I can run Linux utilities even on a non rooted Android). But
their vendor lock in is second to none but Apple & MS.

